# Rescuing this baby..



## Lmojeda (Sep 22, 2012)

My dad lives in Denton,Tx not far from where the Texas maltese were dumped. Well one of his friend found a litter of 2 maltese (from what it looks like)in a dumpster and she is going to keep one. I am going to pick up the female. The vet said they were about 5 wks and seem to be pure bred. I don't care this baby needs a good home! So here she is







What do y'all think she has a brown tint to her.


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## munchkn8835 (May 23, 2010)

She is adorable!!


----------



## Fluffdoll (Aug 9, 2012)

Awww I love her sweet little face! Does she shed?? 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lmojeda (Sep 22, 2012)

I'm not sure I'm going to get her in the morning.


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

She is as cute as can be....so happy someone found them. :aktion033:


----------



## Lmojeda (Sep 22, 2012)

Zoe's Mom88 said:


> She is as cute as can be....so happy someone found them. :aktion033:


Ik! She heard them whimpering when she went to throw her trash! So sad how people are these days. Thinking maybe they were thrown out bc of the pigment but the vet said that It usually grows out.


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

Oh my goodness! What is wrong with people????

She is adorable. Congratulations to you both!

BTW-I work in Denton at UNT.


----------



## Lmojeda (Sep 22, 2012)

Madison's Mom said:


> Oh my goodness! What is wrong with people????
> 
> She is adorable. Congratulations to you both!
> 
> BTW-I work in Denton at UNT.


Wow! Good to know. I live almost 5 hours west of Denton but my dad lives there. So I go often.


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

Thank you for rescuing her. She's adorable.


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

Lmojeda said:


> Ik! She heard them whimpering when she went to throw her trash! So sad how people are these days. Thinking maybe they were thrown out bc of the pigment but the vet said that It usually grows out.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


Yes, people are crazy and heartless. If your going to feed her kibble I would make sure to moisten it at first. She really is adorable.


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

Oh I'm so glad your friend heard them!

What a little angel she is  Can't wait to hear more about her and see more photos... She probably needs a few good baths LOL 

Thank you for rescuing her


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Oh she is so sweet. When I saw her my first thought was that she has a lot of black for five weeks old. She may be older, than that. I'm so glad you will be taking her, I know you will do right by her.


----------



## Lmojeda (Sep 22, 2012)

Sylie said:


> Oh she is so sweet. When I saw her my first thought was that she has a lot of black for five weeks old. She may be older, than that. I'm so glad you will be taking her, I know you will do right by her.


Thank you! I'm so nervous I can't even relax and I gotta drive 10 hrs round trip tomorrow to get her! I pray she does ok!


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

Awww poor baby, dumped in dumpster...how sad. Thank you for rescuing her.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Maybe they should put this on the news so people will be on the look out in the local area... and check dumpsters.. None of us want even one precious pup to be dumped,literally... and missed...
I can just cry thinking some horrible person is doing this...


----------



## Lmojeda (Sep 22, 2012)

michellerobison said:


> Maybe they should put this on the news so people will be on the look out in the local area... and check dumpsters.. None of us want even one precious pup to be dumped,literally... and missed...
> I can just cry thinking some horrible person is doing this...


From what I understand there is a lot of people dumping pups every where in this area. Puppy mills are being shut down 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Post this story on FB too, let's get the word out so people can be looking for more of these possibly abandoned ones...


----------



## Lmojeda (Sep 22, 2012)

michellerobison said:


> Post this story on FB too, let's get the word out so people can be looking for more of these possibly abandoned ones...


I sure will! This breaks my heart! 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

I shouldn't be , but am always so stunned by heartless people! How in the world could someone dump those precious little ones anywhere , let alone in a dumpster!! Thank you for rescuing her. Did someone take the other pup? I'll be praying that your trip goes well, and baby is safe and does fine on the ride!


----------



## Lmojeda (Sep 22, 2012)

Furbabies mom said:


> I shouldn't be , but am always so stunned by heartless people! How in the world could someone dump those precious little ones anywhere , let alone in a dumpster!! Thank you for rescuing her. Did someone take the other pup? I'll be praying that your trip goes well, and baby is safe and does fine on the ride!


Yes the lady that found them is keeping the other pup


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Yes, I too will keep a place for you in my heart tomorrow...wishing you a safe and uneventful journey. Oh wait...I hear singing...the angels on the rainbow bridge are singing a song to guide you on your trip.


----------



## Lmojeda (Sep 22, 2012)

Sylie said:


> Yes, I too will keep a place for you in my heart tomorrow...wishing you a safe and uneventful journey. Oh wait...I hear singing...the angels on the rainbow bridge are singing a song to guide you on your trip.


Thank you! I will need it!<3


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lmojeda (Sep 22, 2012)

Furbabies mom said:


> I shouldn't be , but am always so stunned by heartless people! How in the world could someone dump those precious little ones anywhere , let alone in a dumpster!! Thank you for rescuing her. Did someone take the other pup? I'll be praying that your trip goes well, and baby is safe and does fine on the ride!


Thanks


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MoonDog (Jun 6, 2011)

I just saw this on FB! Lisa Marie, God bless you for adopting this baby and I'm praying you'll have a safe trip tomorrow!


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

Remember to keep her separate from Louie for a bit..... I know she saw a vet already but some illnesses take a week or two to show symptoms. Just want to be safe.

Hope your trip goes well tomorrow


----------



## Lmojeda (Sep 22, 2012)

Grace'sMom said:


> Remember to keep her separate from Louie for a bit..... I know she saw a vet already but some illnesses take a week or two to show symptoms. Just want to be safe.
> 
> Hope your trip goes well tomorrow


Thanks! I plan too! I'm afraid he could contract something from her or he could hurt her.. Just wanting to play.


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Kathleen (Aug 4, 2011)

She is so little and so pretty!
Congratulations!
Have you chosen a name for her?

Thank you for giving her a home. Honestly my brain cannot process that someone could be so cruel and heartless to put such tiny innocent little ones in a dumpster. I am so glad she will have a good home!


----------



## Lmojeda (Sep 22, 2012)

Kathleen said:


> She is so little and so pretty!
> Congratulations!
> Have you chosen a name for her?
> 
> Thank you for giving her a home. Honestly my brain cannot process that someone could be so cruel and heartless to put such tiny innocent little ones in a dumpster. I am so glad she will have a good home!


No not yet my 9 year old son saw the picture and he said Molly! So her name might be Molly! Not sure yet..


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Kathleen (Aug 4, 2011)

You will know when you meet her!
I love the name Molly. My very first Maltese was Molly, and she got her name because my little sister saw her for the first time and said she looks like a Molly, so Molly it was! It suited her perfectly.
Good luck tomorrow!


----------



## Lmojeda (Sep 22, 2012)

Kathleen said:


> You will know when you meet her!
> I love the name Molly. My very first Maltese was Molly, and she got her name because my little sister saw her for the first time and said she looks like a Molly, so Molly it was! It suited her perfectly.
> Good luck tomorrow!


Thank u


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Lmojeda said:


> No not yet my 9 year old son saw the picture and he said Molly! So her name might be Molly! Not sure yet..
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App



Gotta go with those first impressions for names..Kids are good at naming pets.B)


----------



## Lulu's dad (Oct 28, 2012)

She is absolutely adorable


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Max&Roxy (Sep 7, 2012)

oh my she is so precious!!! it breaks my hear to hear these horror stories. I am soooo happy to hear the two babies are being rescued!!! Please take pics of her and let us know how she is doing. Molly is a very sweet name for a sweet little baby.


----------



## joyomom (Jan 13, 2008)

Thank you for being a Maltese angel and to your friend for finding them.

The picture is adorable and the name Molly is perfect : )

Will be sending positive thoughts and prayers for your trip tomorrow


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Lisa Marie - thanks so much for coming to her rescue. I can't even imagine what kind of monster would dump adorable little puppies like that. Incomprehensible. :angry: Had you been thinking about getting another Maltese? This one looks so adorable. Am hoping some of the breeders will come on, like Stacy or Carina and see this and give you some advice for such a young puppy. Safe travels tomorrow. Take your time. :hugging:


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Lmojeda said:


> My dad lives in Denton,Tx not far from where the Texas maltese were dumped. Well one of his friend found a litter of 2 maltese (from what it looks like)in a dumpster and she is going to keep one. I am going to pick up the female. The vet said they were about 5 wks and seem to be pure bred. I don't care this baby needs a good home! So here she is
> View attachment 105321
> 
> What do y'all think she has a brown tint to her.
> ...


They should alert local news agencies in case there are other pups that might get dumped..people can be on the lookout for suspicious activity near dumpsters and be more vigilant in checking before dumping...just in case...


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Heartless *******, whomever did this. 

You're wonderful, Lisa Marie. Prayers and good luck wishes are headed your way for you and your little beauty. Be safe.
Xoxoxoxoxo


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Loving wishes for you & baby (Molly?)! 5 weeks is so young---I hope the vet can give you good advice on care & socialization, etc. What an angel you are to this little life!


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Sylie said:


> Yes, I too will keep a place for you in my heart tomorrow...wishing you a safe and uneventful journey. Oh wait...I hear singing...the angels on the rainbow bridge are singing a song to guide you on your trip.


 
I just saw this thread and was feeling anger, hope... and then I saw this quote above and burst into tears. I know it was a simple comment, but I truly do feel that there is SO much truth in that. You are being guided by some very precious Angels. "Molly" is going to be beyond blessed to have you for a Mom. Lifting up a prayer/praise of gratitude for you today!


----------



## Lmojeda (Sep 22, 2012)

Summergirl73 said:


> I just saw this thread and was feeling anger, hope... and then I saw this quote above and burst into tears. I know it was a simple comment, but I truly do feel that there is SO much truth in that. You are being guided by some very precious Angels. "Molly" is going to be beyond blessed to have you for a Mom. Lifting up a prayer/praise of gratitude for you today!


Thank u so much! I'm on the road now and will keep y'all posted. Prayers are appreciated and felt!


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ckanen2n (Jan 2, 2012)

Those puppies are so lucky to have been found! Who could resist those precious puppies? The angels are definitely guiding them home!


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Traveling mercies to you and (Molly)


----------



## Lmojeda (Sep 22, 2012)

1 more hour!


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lynzodolly (Sep 15, 2012)

Good luck please post pics !!! X


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

:grouphug: With you in spirit.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Sitting in your back seat cheering you on!


----------



## Lmojeda (Sep 22, 2012)

SMers meet Molly!!!
I'm in love! Will post more later!


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lynzodolly (Sep 15, 2012)

Oh my goodness she is darling !!!!! X


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Hey! I am in love too! This is one lucky, special, beautiful little girl! I so hope she is healthy! How could someone throw her away??????
Oh my! I am soooooooooo happy for you both Lisa Marie! Kisses to that little baby!
I believe she is more than 5 wks. though---who decided she was 5 wks? She is a nice size!


----------



## Lmojeda (Sep 22, 2012)

edelweiss said:


> Hey! I am in love too! This is one lucky, special, beautiful little girl! I so hope she is healthy! How could someone throw her away??????
> Oh my! I am soooooooooo happy for you both Lisa Marie! Kisses to that little baby!
> I believe she is more than 5 wks. though---who decided she was 5 wks? She is a nice size!


She was seen by a vet.. Her brother (assuming) she was found with him is a lot bigger than her.


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## kaeco510 (Sep 28, 2012)

Oh my goodness she is so beautiful!!!!!! I melted looking at her pictures. Good luck with her!  she's adorable and I love the name Molly 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

She adorable and going to have a wonderful furever home now.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Safe in your arms. :wub::wub::wub: She is just beautiful. What a little love girl and I think Molly suits her perfectly. Drive home safely. You will be blessed with each other. :chili:


----------



## LuvMyBoys (Jan 2, 2012)

Look at that belly!!! Just made for smooching! Cutie Pie!


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Lmojeda said:


> View attachment 105324
> View attachment 105325
> 
> SMers meet Molly!!!
> ...


OMD that much cuteness,,should come with a warning label!
Wanna kiss that belly!

I hope news of this gets out,I'm guessing there are more puppies in dumpsters coming,if not already but not found or not reported. Did your dad's friend alert authorities,so they could investigate?


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

Molly is adorable!! :wub: I wanted to reach out and kiss her little tummy. She is one lucky girl. So happy you rescued her. :aktion033:


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

She is simply precious. I'm happy to hear that she is safe at home with her new mommy.


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

Yes... she looks closer to 8 or 9 weeks for a malt... her legs are still stubby but she does look older than a 5 weeker maltese... Maybe someone who breeds can help out with how old she looks??

Cloud Clan may be able to help?

Molly is darling! I want to snuggle her! Oh I'm so happy you have her... she will get lots of love! And once she can play with Louie he will be a good big brother and help show her the ropes 

Sweet Molly.... Did you get the sling?


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Oh she is adorable!!! So glad that you found each other!! Drive safely you'll be home soon!


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Tummy rubs!!!! Oh Molly is totally adorable. Can't wait to see more pics and learn about her  . Congrats to you all!


----------



## Belle-K (Sep 19, 2012)

Awww shes beautiful! So sad that someone would do that to defenseless puppies, but am so happy to see that this little girl will have such a loving home!!


----------



## S&LP'S Mommy (Feb 20, 2011)

So glad your giving this cutie a home. I can't believe anyone would be capable of abandoning such a defenseless adorable puppy!


----------



## joyomom (Jan 13, 2008)

Molly is absolutely beautiful!!! Please make sure you post us an update on how things are going. You are all in our prayers


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

I am glad they were rescued. She is adorable!!!


----------

